# Got blowed out!



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Had a buddy in town. We could both get away from the family and activities , so ran early, thought we had a short window to get out and chum a wreck or two, work the beach, etc.... 
Nope, some good 3 footers once we made it out of the pass and started working our way South. So back inside, not much going on. Worked a bunch of flats, ended up finding a couple of hungry little pup reds.....and that was it. Headed back in early to beat the boat ramp crazies. 
After cleaning up the boat and putting everything away, grabbed the family and some dinner, headed back down to the ramp to watch the show. Nothing too exciting, but within the first 5 minutes saw a lower unit dragged up the ramp, and a kid on a jet ski go nutz in the no-wake zone weaving through boats, etc... :thumbsup:
L8, Harry


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

What ramp you talking? Galvez is usually a good circus show in the afternoon/early evening.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

No way I was braving the crowds today!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Big Lagoon ramp, Galvez would have been too much even for just watching 
Early in the morning, traffic wasn't too bad. I think a lot of people burned it out on Saturday and Sunday. 
L8, Harry


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a trip like that recently... a guy came down from Georgia to visit and my plan was to put him on some snapper on the fly but it was too rough to get where I needed to go so we tried to find some trout and redfish. Fished all the way from my house to the no-motor zone in Perdido and only ladyfish to show for it.... on the way back in we made one final stop inside the canal near my house and found trout stacked up as many as we wanted to catch - go figure. Strangely enough the experience has re-opened my eyes to fishing the canal and over the last week we've (kids and me) caught 7 slot reds, a dozen or so trout (one real beast), two gar, and a giant drum - all without getting in the boat


----------

